# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away (Aus) Spoilers 24th - 27th August 2015

## Perdita

*Monday*

Ricky confesses to Denny that she does have feelings for Nate.


*Tuesday*

Charlotte admits to Andy that she still loves Zac. Leah and ZacÂ´s relationship is at breaking point because of Hunter.


*Wednesday*

John and Marilyn have the worst luck with their DOCS meeting. Leah makes a decision about her future with Zac.


*Thursday*

Denny makes Hannah realise that she likes Chris, but heÂ´s oblivious.

----------

10079229 (13-08-2015), Dazzle (08-08-2015), Pantherboy (07-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

With everything they have gone thru, I hope Leah & Zac don't split over this,

If/when Ricky & Nate get together, I would think that Ash would be compelled to tell her that Brax is still alive (maybe he will & she won't be impressed with what he did & that he hasn't contacted her?)

So it seems that Andy & Charlotte will be over & this will also be the start of Hannah & Chris. Still can't help feel that these "relationships" are/were just interim storylines until they eventually put Hannah & Andy back together (groooaan!!). And I am still hoping I am wrong, as I have to say that the storylines for both these characters have been so much better with them apart.

----------

10079229 (16-08-2015), Dazzle (08-08-2015), hward (14-08-2015), TaintedLove (09-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> If/when Ricky & Nate get together, I would think that Ash would be compelled to tell her that Brax is still alive (maybe he will & she won't be impressed with what he did & that he hasn't contacted her?)


Brax made it clear to Ash he wanted Ricky to forget about him and move on for the sake of her and Casey's safety, so I'm not sure Ash will tell her.  He'll be very conflicted about what to do though I'm sure.

Also, it's unlikely Steve Peacocke will ever be back, so the writers will want Ricky to move on so she doesn't get boring.  People always get over their losses ridiculously quickly in soaps!  Plus, the whole reason they've written it so that Ricky thinks Brax is dead is so that she stays in Summer Bay.  There's no way she wouldn't leave to try and find him if she found out he was alive.

----------

Pantherboy (08-08-2015), TaintedLove (09-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> If/when Ricky & Nate get together, I would think that Ash would be compelled to tell her that Brax is still alive (maybe he will & she won't be impressed with what he did & that he hasn't contacted her?


I've been thinking that, given the writers' love for the characters, they're likely to be desperate that Brax and Ricky eventually find one another again. Also, Bonnie Sveen might only be intending on staying in H&A for another year or two.

Do you think it's possible that Steve and Bonnie have already filmed scenes where their characters reunite somewhere down the road?  If it happens in the not too distant future, and if Ricky doesn't look too much different, I think something along those lines could work well. I had the distinct impression that Brax would be keeping an eye on Ricky and Casey, so it would be feasible he could pop up again in their lives if the time was right (or Ash could spill the beans as you suggest).

Of course, I'm sure the writers' biggest wish would be that Steve return for Bonnie's exit, even if only for one episode. However, some generic scenes that would fit several different storyline possibilities could work well and give Brax and Ricky fans closure. 

I don't think they'd do that for any old character, but the writers seem to have almost elevated Brax to sainthood status (which ironically made me dislike him all the more) so I wouldn't put something like this past them.

----------


## Pantherboy

> I've been thinking that, given the writers' love for the characters, they're likely to be desperate that Brax and Ricky eventually find one another again. Also, Bonnie Sveen might only be intending on staying in H&A for another year or two.
> 
> Do you think it's possible that Steve and Bonnie have already filmed scenes where their characters reunite somewhere down the road?  If it happens in the not too distant future, and if Ricky doesn't look too much different, I think something along those lines could work well. I had the distinct impression that Brax would be keeping an eye on Ricky and Casey, so it would be feasible he could pop up again in their lives if the time was right (or Ash could spill the beans as you suggest).
> 
> Of course, I'm sure the writers' biggest wish would be that Steve return for Bonnie's exit, even if only for one episode. However, some generic scenes that would fit several different storyline possibilities could work well and give Brax and Ricky fans closure. 
> 
> I don't think they'd do that for any old character, but the writers seem to have almost elevated Brax to sainthood status (which ironically made me dislike him all the more) so I wouldn't put something like this past them.


Good call/suggestion Dazzle! I never thought of that! They obviously have a ready-made way for Bonnie  to leave when her time comes, if they choose to use it (ie reunite with Brax), but I have always thought that if that ever happens, it would be offscreen (something like they find out where he is, & she & baby Casey leave town to be with him, however we don't get to actually see Brax). However, as you suggest, I agree they could have filmed some generic scenes before he left, just in case - maybe a couple of different scenarios?. This is more likely/feasible than Steve returning just for Bonnie's exit.

SPOILER ALERT! As for Ash spilling the beans, TV Week soap diary for next week in Aust, says that Denny finds the note, which fell down behind the shelves, that Billie left for Ricky (saying that Ash lied & Brax is still alive) & she has to decide whether to tell Ricky. Will she tell her? (& save Ash having to tell her), especially after the spoilers for the following week say that Ricky tells Denny that she does have feelings for Nate.

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2015), lyndapym (15-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Nate not with the policewoman anymore?

----------


## Dazzle

> SPOILER ALERT! As for Ash spilling the beans, TV Week soap diary for next week in Aust, says that Denny finds the note, which fell down behind the shelves, that Billie left for Ricky (saying that Ash lied & Brax is still alive) & she has to decide whether to tell Ricky. Will she tell her? (& save Ash having to tell her), especially after the spoilers for the following week say that Ricky tells Denny that she does have feelings for Nate.


It sounds like the whole of Summer Bay is going to find out Brax is alive before Ricky does!  :Big Grin:

----------

Pantherboy (12-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Is Nate not with the policewoman anymore?


Nate & Kat are still together at the moment, but everything seems to be pointing to it only being a matter of time before they split & Nate & Ricky get together.

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2015), tammyy2j (12-08-2015)

----------


## SoapsJSK

Sorry but I don't think Nate and Ricky are suited... Ricky might be better for Ash..
Was beginning to like Nate and Kat and I think they were good together. An alternative well matched pairing would have been Nate and Hannah.. Not Hannah with Chris..
Home and away writers  have seriously lost the plot...I will stop watching home and away if Nate and Ricky get together..
Nate and Hannah would keep me tuned in...
Sorry just my opinions here..

----------

Pantherboy (16-08-2015)

----------


## SoapsJSK

Sorry but I don't think Nate and Ricky are suited... Ricky might be better for Ash..
Was beginning to like Nate and Kat and I think they were good together. An alternative well matched pairing would have been Nate and Hannah.. Not Hannah with Chris..
Home and away writers  have seriously lost the plot...I will stop watching home and away if Nate and Ricky get together..😟
Nate and Hannah would keep me tuned in...
Sorry just my opinions here..

----------


## lizann

i find hannah very unlikeable

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Sorry just my opinions here..


No need to apologise!  :Big Grin: 

I kind of think it's a shame Nate and Kat are breaking up too.  They could have worked well as a long term couple (I think we've discussed this before).  I don't like the idea of Nate with Hannah though, I think I'd prefer her with Chris (although I'd have to see them together to make my mind up properly).

If Nate and Ricky get together I can't imagine them lasting long.  She'll still be grieving for Brax.

----------

Pantherboy (16-08-2015), SoapsJSK (18-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> i find hannah very unlikeable


I agree, but I think a relationship with Chris could make her likeable.

----------

lellygurl (16-08-2015), Pantherboy (16-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> No need to apologise! 
> 
> I kind of think it's a shame Nate and Kat are breaking up too.  They could have worked well as a long term couple (I think we've discussed this before).  I don't like the idea of Nate with Hannah though, I think I'd prefer her with Chris (although I'd have to see them together to make my mind up properly).
> 
> If Nate and Ricky get together I can't imagine them lasting long.  She'll still be grieving for Brax.


I agree about Nate & Kat - I really like them together. From recent times especially we know the writer's never seem to let any couples "flourish" long term, so with this being Kat's first relationship since arriving in SB, I suppose it is/was inevitable they would break them up eventually..... & I wouldn't think it will be too long before they pair her with someone else!! It seems to me that putting Ricky back with Nate is just to give her a storyline other than playing mother hen & giving advice to Kyle/Phoebe/Ash etc. You aren't alone SoapsJSK in disliking Ricky/Nate - the thought of them getting back together seems to be really dividing people's opinions (& I think that is what the Producer's are hoping for!!!).

As for Hannah & Chris, at Aust. pace we have seen them "hanging out" for a little while now, but won't see them officially together as a couple for a few weeks. So far IMO it has been awkward & funny, but nice. Chris has been his usual self, but Hannah seems to be a different (better) character all together. Perhaps he will bring out the best in her - definite potential there, as unlikely as it seems, & I hope they let it continue.

----------

Dazzle (16-08-2015), SoapsJSK (18-08-2015)

----------


## 10079229

Does anyone think that the H&A writers are slacking, I just don't think the characters and storylines are as interesting as previous years, like the eras of Marta, Belle, Romeo, April, Dex, the original Brax brothers, Bianca, Haley and Noah, even fisher, Stephen, Selena, Sally and Pippa! I just find H&A boring these days and I have watched it pretty much since it started as a child. Come on H&A, up your game!

----------

Dazzle (16-08-2015), Pantherboy (17-08-2015), SoapsJSK (18-08-2015)

----------


## hward

> Does anyone think that the H&A writers are slacking, I just don't think the characters and storylines are as interesting as previous years, like the eras of Marta, Belle, Romeo, April, Dex, the original Brax brothers, Bianca, Haley and Noah, even fisher, Stephen, Selena, Sally and Pippa! I just find H&A boring these days and I have watched it pretty much since it started as a child. Come on H&A, up your game!


I agree, everything now seems to be about endless love triangles, cheating, or storylines that are just a blatent rehash of previous ones.

----------

10079229 (16-08-2015), Dazzle (16-08-2015), Pantherboy (16-08-2015)

----------


## hward

dupl

----------

10079229 (18-08-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

So, if Nate and Ricky are going to get together, then what happens with Kat? Does she die? Does she leave? Does she get a transfer? Or does she stay and Nate and Ricky are together? Interesting how this will play out...

----------


## Pantherboy

> So, if Nate and Ricky are going to get together, then what happens with Kat? Does she die? Does she leave? Does she get a transfer? Or does she stay and Nate and Ricky are together? Interesting how this will play out...


Kat will stay. Like you say, it will be interesting to see how it plays out though. After Nate & Ricky confess their feelings, will he break it off with Kat to be with Ricky? I think it is more likely it will be Kat breaking up with Nate - whether it is because she suspects something is going on with him & Ricky, or because she is just jealous of the "connection" those two seem to have (we have already seen her give them some suspicious looks & she also accused him ofbeing at Ricky's beck & call).

SPOILER ALERT! There are rumours around that Kat's ex & possibly also her brother may be coming to SB at some stage. I thought that Ben Mingay's soon to be new character of Trystan might be Charlotte's ex, but it seems that he might actually be Kat's ex. So it looks like there will be some new storylines for Kat coming up!

----------

Dazzle (16-08-2015), Perdita (16-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> As for Hannah & Chris, at Aust. pace we have seen them "hanging out" for a little while now, but won't see them officially together as a couple for a few weeks. So far IMO it has been awkward & funny, but nice. Chris has been his usual self, but Hannah seems to be a different (better) character all together. Perhaps he will bring out the best in her - definite potential there, as unlikely as it seems, & I hope they let it continue.


I liked Hannah when she first arrived.  It's all been downhill since she got with Andy, but I agree there is potential for her to become a good character again - especially paired with the entertaining Chris.




> Does anyone think that the H&A writers are slacking, I just don't think the characters and storylines are as interesting as previous years, like the eras of Marta, Belle, Romeo, April, Dex, the original Brax brothers, Bianca, Haley and Noah, even fisher, Stephen, Selena, Sally and Pippa! I just find H&A boring these days and I have watched it pretty much since it started as a child. Come on H&A, up your game!


From what I've read, a lot of long-term fans (if not the majority) totally agree with you about H&A being a shadow of its former self.  For me the rot really started to set in when it became The Braxton Show.  I never liked Brax or Heath (nor do I rate the actors), but wouldn't have minded their presence if they hadn't come in and taken over the whole show.

Ash and Andy have replaced Brax and Heath, but at least I find Ash likeable and he's not being portrayed as some kind of modern day saint by the writers (that used to REALLY bug me!).  I never forgave Brax for the way he forced the lovely Angelo out of his own restaurant, no matter how much the writers tried to redeem him.

The rest of the show's been no better with its repetitive relationship dramas and bland characters.  Plus the older characters have barely had a look-in the past few years.  At least that seems to be changing with John and Marilyn having had a lot of screen time recently, Leah with her head trauma, and Alf getting the post-traumatic stress storyline.  Also, it sounds like Irene's getting a storyline for once with her new romance.

H&A was my favourite soap for a long time, but I've come close to ditching it in the past couple of years.  I just hope things are on the up again.

----------

10079229 (18-08-2015), hward (17-08-2015), Pantherboy (17-08-2015), SoapsJSK (18-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

(QUOTE FROM DAZZLE) From what I've read, a lot of long-term fans (if not the majority) totally agree with you about H&A being a shadow of its former self.  For me the rot really started to set in when it became The Braxton Show.  I never liked Brax or Heath (nor do I rate the actors), but wouldn't have minded their presence if they hadn't come in and taken over the whole show.

Ash and Andy have replaced Brax and Heath, but at least I find Ash likeable and he's not being portrayed as some kind of modern day saint by the writers (that used to REALLY bug me!).  I never forgave Brax for the way he forced the lovely Angelo out of his own restaurant, no matter how much the writers tried to redeem him.

The rest of the show's been no better with its repetitive relationship dramas and bland characters.  Plus the older characters have barely had a look-in the past few years.  At least that seems to be changing with John and Marilyn having had a lot of screen time recently, Leah with her head trauma, and Alf getting the post-traumatic stress storyline.  Also, it sounds like Irene's getting a storyline for once with her new romance.

H&A was my favourite soap for a long time, but I've come close to ditching it in the past couple of years.  I just hope things are on the up again.[/QUOTE]



I agree with all your comments Dazzle, hward & 10079229. It seems to me the Producers/writers believe that the long term or diehard fans will watch the show regardless of the storylines (probably some truth there!), & therefore for ratings purposes they just concentrate on trying to please the newer/younger viewers via all the 'sex, drugs & rock & roll' storylines (as Ray Meagher - Alf - put it earlier this year in an interview). The official H&A Facebook page continually seems to try & mould people's opinions by asking contrived questions along the lines of say "We think Ash & Phoebe are great together. What do you think?". They seem to take more notice of what people post here (a lot of which is ridiculous & juvenile IMO) than anything written on any real fan websites such as this one. 

Along that line, after a couple of articles appeared on the weekend about Ch7 possibly looking at changing its scheduling, rumours have started that H&A may be shifted off the main channel & onto the secondary channel 7TWO - see the articles on the attached link. They haven't confirmed it, but haven't denied they are thinking about it either.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...-1227484370186

http://www.tvtonight.com.au/2015/08/...ast-coast.html

----------

10079229 (18-08-2015), Dazzle (17-08-2015), hward (17-08-2015), lizann (18-08-2015), SoapsJSK (18-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> It seems to me the Producers/writers believe that the long term or diehard fans will watch the show regardless of the storylines (probably some truth there!), & therefore for ratings purposes they just concentrate on trying to please the newer/younger viewers via all the 'sex, drugs & rock & roll' storylines (as Ray Meagher - Alf - put it earlier this year in an interview). The official H&A Facebook page continually seems to try & mould people's opinions by asking contrived questions along the lines of say "We think Ash & Phoebe are great together. What do you think?". They seem to take more notice of what people post here (a lot of which is ridiculous & juvenile IMO) than anything written on any real fan websites such as this one.


There's definitely some truth that diehard fans will continue to watch a show long after they cease to enjoy it, but no one has infinite patience.  As I said, I've nearly given up on H&A in the past couple of years so I'm sure that some long-term fans have stopped watching altogether (and might well never go back).  Producers risk alienating these fans at their peril because newer fans, attracted to the show by 'sex, drugs & rock & roll' storylines (great quote from Roy Meagher - he really knows H&A and its fans) won't be anywhere near as loyal.




> Along that line, after a couple of articles appeared on the weekend about Ch7 possibly looking at changing its scheduling, rumours have started that H&A may be shifted off the main channel & onto the secondary channel 7TWO - see the articles on the attached link. They haven't confirmed it, but haven't denied they are thinking about it either.


Those articles are quite worrying!

----------

10079229 (18-08-2015), Pantherboy (18-08-2015), SoapsJSK (18-08-2015)

----------


## SoapsJSK

Thank you Dazzle and Pantherboy. I think the writers are really loosing the plot and trying to be like Bold and Beautiful. They could have fixed Ricky with Ash who probably suits her better. Nate and Kat were a really good match both looks and characters...
Nate didn't suit her first time and doesn't this time too..
H&A writers, if you read these posts GET YOUR STORYLINES SORTED OUT!! It's not always about changing partners and everyone sleeping with everyone else!you will loose viewers fast at this rate.

----------

10079229 (18-08-2015), Dazzle (18-08-2015), hward (19-08-2015), Pantherboy (18-08-2015)

----------


## SoapsJSK

I totally agree with you

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015), Pantherboy (18-08-2015)

----------


## 10079229

I totally agree!

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015), Pantherboy (18-08-2015), SoapsJSK (30-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Quote Originally Posted by Pantherboy* 

As for Hannah & Chris, at Aust. pace we have seen them "hanging out" for a little while now, but won't see them officially together as a couple for a few weeks. So far IMO it has been awkward & funny, but nice. Chris has been his usual self, but Hannah seems to be a different (better) character all together. Perhaps he will bring out the best in her - definite potential there, as unlikely as it seems, & I hope they let it continue.

[*QUOTE originally posted by Dazzle;828317*]I liked Hannah when she first arrived.  It's all been downhill since she got with Andy, but I agree there is potential for her to become a good character again - especially paired with the entertaining Chris.


SPOILER ALERT!!! Please don't read if you don't want to know possible future storyline:

After slowly warming to the idea of Hannah & Chris, my fears could be realised! I have just seen a new photo someone posted online (from Matrix Media Group) showing Hannah & Andy with their arms wrapped around each other, down at the beach (with the caption "it looks like these two will get back together"). I gather that this has just been filmed so it probably won't go to air (in Aust) till early next year. If this happens, & if all the speculation that Josh goes blind (even for just a while), & Denny is murdered etc, also turns out to be true, I wonder if they will try & spin it that with the two of them being softer/nicer characters nowadays & with them each going thru "personal tragedy", that it is now the "golden couple" being reunited in the end. Having gone to all the trouble of showing a better side of her, I don't think they will have Hannah dump Chris (too many people will be angry with her again). I think it is more likely that it will be Chris who will do the dumping, or it will be at least be a mutual thing - poor Chris once again! If it is going to be Hannah & Andy together (again!), can it please be their swansong on the show, & it be time for them to sail off into the sunset?? (& out of sight!!). As per usual, this is all just rumours based on a photo, but it certainly looks like damning evidence - time will tell. My outrage grows....

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015), Perdita (19-08-2015), SoapsJSK (30-08-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> Brax made it clear to Ash he wanted Ricky to forget about him and move on for the sake of her and Casey's safety, so I'm not sure Ash will tell her.  He'll be very conflicted about what to do though I'm sure.
> 
> Also, it's unlikely Steve Peacocke will ever be back, so the writers will want Ricky to move on so she doesn't get boring.  People always get over their losses ridiculously quickly in soaps!  Plus, the whole reason they've written it so that Ricky thinks Brax is dead is so that she stays in Summer Bay.  There's no way she wouldn't leave to try and find him if she found out he was alive.


Steve has said he would come back. 

Denny finds the letter that Billie wrote about Brax being alive. So Denny may tell Ricky.

----------


## lellygurl

> Steve has said he would come back. 
> 
> Denny finds the letter that Billie wrote about Brax being alive. So Denny may tell Ricky.


Let's hope soooo!!

----------


## lellygurl

> Steve has said he would come back. 
> 
> Denny finds the letter that Billie wrote about Brax being alive. So Denny may tell Ricky.


Let's hope soooo!! 😀

----------


## Dazzle

> After slowly warming to the idea of Hannah & Chris, my fears could be realised! I have just seen a new photo someone posted online (from Matrix Media Group) showing Hannah & Andy with their arms wrapped around each other, down at the beach (with the caption "it looks like these two will get back together"). I gather that this has just been filmed so it probably won't go to air (in Aust) till early next year. If this happens, & if all the speculation that Josh goes blind (even for just a while), & Denny is murdered etc, also turns out to be true, I wonder if they will try & spin it that with the two of them being softer/nicer characters nowadays & with them each going thru "personal tragedy", that it is now the "golden couple" being reunited in the end. Having gone to all the trouble of showing a better side of her, I don't think they will have Hannah dump Chris (too many people will be angry with her again). I think it is more likely that it will be Chris who will do the dumping, or it will be at least be a mutual thing - poor Chris once again! If it is going to be Hannah & Andy together (again!), can it please be their swansong on the show, & it be time for them to sail off into the sunset?? (& out of sight!!). As per usual, this is all just rumours based on a photo, but it certainly looks like damning evidence - time will tell. My outrage grows....


Very bad news!  Hannah and Andy as a "golden couple" are completely laughable (they've got no chemistry!), but the writers must see it that way if they're going to get them together yet again.  :Wal2l: 

I wish they'd find someone nice for Chris who won't treat him like a joke.




> Steve has said he would come back.


Yes, he seems genuinely fond of H&A so I've no doubt he would come back.  However, it's unlikely to happpen (except possibly for an episode or two) if his Hollywood career is going well - which it seems to be at the moment.

----------

Pantherboy (20-08-2015), SoapsJSK (30-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

[QUOTE=Dazzle;828639]Very bad news!  Hannah and Andy as a "golden couple" are completely laughable (they've got no chemistry!), but the writers must see it that way if they're going to get them together yet again.  :Wal2l: 

I wish they'd find someone nice for Chris who won't treat him like a joke.[QUOTE=Dazzle]

Totally agree with you Dazzle!! Tai Hara/Andy really seems to be the poster boy for H&A these days, & seen as the new Heath. With his rehabilitation from bad boy to "Saint", I think that if they have him getting back with Hannah it is because they want him to end up with his "great love", to complete his cycle of "resurrection". I still hope it doesn't happen though.
I think so far that Hannah hasn't treated Chris like a joke, & they are ok together - another reason for not wanting her back with Andy.

I see in the latest (Aust) spoilers that Perdita has posted (7-10 Sept), it says "Hannah & Chris follow their dreams". Hannah recently said after breaking up with Andy & the twins moving out that she would now concentrate on working hard & save money so she could fulfil her original plan of working overseas in underdeveloped countries. It is only wishful thinking/me being optimistic, but I wonder if this new photo of Hannah with Andy is her saying goodbye to him before heading off overseas? It won't happen, but that is a scenario I wouldn't mind seeing!

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2015)

----------

